# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Card Details

## kitty

Does anyone know how to get your card details off of someones profile on the PS3...  I bought my son a game to download but as far as i can tell now my card details are still on there and my little treasure would no doubt download the odd game or 2 here or there so would like the details removed.  I've looked through the settings but canna find anyway of getting them off  :Grin:

----------


## MR_A

Go into Account Management.

Go to where you input the card details and there should be a button to clear details or something like that.

----------


## mrlennie

If you tell us what the card details are we may be able to help  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## kitty

> Go into Account Management.
> 
> Go to where you input the card details and there should be a button to clear details or something like that.


Thanks Mr_A  that worked  :Grin:

----------


## EDDIE

> Does anyone know how to get your card details off of someones profile on the PS3...  I bought my son a game to download but as far as i can tell now my card details are still on there and my little treasure would no doubt download the odd game or 2 here or there so would like the details removed.  I've looked through the settings but canna find anyway of getting them off


You can buy top up vouchers for the ps3 in future if your like me and dont want to put your crdeit card details through the ps3 its an ideal method you should be able to buy it out any supermarket i think artgos might do it as well
In this day and age the question u have to awnser yourselve what happens to the harddrive of the ps3 or computer once you get rid of it because your info is still on the hard drive after you have deleted it  you really have to start destroying the hardrive brfore throwing it in the bucket?

----------


## Sniperama

> If you tell us what the card details are we may be able to help


Would i be right in saying that there is fradulent intent going on here  :Smile:  dont think anyone is stupid enough to post details "cough, Cough" well it is caithness never mind :P

----------


## mrlennie

Hey I was only trying to help  :Wink:

----------

